# checking my tank out from a different angle



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks great! I like how you shaped the downoi, I have never seen it used like that.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hendy8888 said:


> Looks great! I like how you shaped the downoi, I have never seen it used like that.


Thanks for you compliment.
The Pogo naturally grew in like that, it was not intentional .
It actually needs thinning out.


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow. Specs?


----------



## Viper (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry posted in wrong thread.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Matthew RJ said:


> Wow. Specs?


Thanks Matthew.
What specs are you interested in?
Regards


----------



## hammor (Dec 2, 2014)

Picture perfect!


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

hammor said:


> Picture perfect!


hammor, thanks for the kind words, no better compliments than the ones from your fellow hobbyist.
Regards


----------

